

Encyclopedia of Ethical Failures from the Department of Defense - raheemm
http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Ethical-Failure-Department-Defense/dp/1452863466

======
hedonist
Of course, by the DoD's book invading sovereign nations for no particular
reason, causing between 109,032 and 1,033,000 civilian and combatant deaths
(depending on how you count[1]) wasn't an "ethical failure." It was just "bad
policy", based on poor intelligence.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_Iraq_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_Iraq_War)

